# October is Breast cancer Awarness month!



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 3, 2011)

OK one of the months I acctualy care about because it is so important. 

Most men never consider doing a self breast exam, why? 
Perhaps they don't know that they too can get it? 
While yes, women are 100 times more likely to get this diagnosis, men can as well and because they do not screen it is usualy deadly. 

My advice: 
Everyone Please do an exam once a month, If you don't know how google self breast exam + gender. 

I leave you with these lyrics: 
Melissa Etheridge I run for Life ( she is a survivor! ) 

It's been years since they told her about it
The darkness her body 
possessed
And the scars are still there in the mirror
Everyday that she 
gets herself dressed
Though the pain is miles and miles behind her
And the 
fear is now a docile beast
If you ask her why she is still running
She'll 
tell you it makes her complete

[Chorus:]
I run for hope
I run to 
feel
I run for the truth
For all that is real
I run for your mother, your sister, your wife
I run for you and me, my friend
I run for 
life

It's a blur since they told me about it
How the darkness had 
taken its toll
And they cut into my skin and they cut into my body
But 
they will never get a piece of my soul
And now I'm still learning the 
lesson
To awake when I hear the call
And if you ask me why I am still 
running
I'll tell you I run for us all

[Chorus:]
I run for 
hope
I run to feel
I run for the truth
For all that is real
I run 
for your mother your sister your wife
I run for you and me my friend
I run 
for life

And someday if they tell you about it
If the darkness knocks 
on your door
Remember her remember me
We will be running as we have 
before
Running for answers
Running for more

I run for hope
I run 
to feel
I run for the truth
For all that is real
I run for your mother, 
your sister, your wife
I run for you and me my friend
I run for hope
I 
run to feel
I run for the truth
For all that is real
I run for your 
mother your sister, your daughter, your wife
For you and me my friend
I 
run for life
Ohohohoh

I run for your mother your sister your wife
I 
run for you and me my friend
I run for life


May you never hear these words... 
May you never know someone that you will run for.
I run for my Mother, and my aunt, who was not so lucky, she lost her battle.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 3, 2011)

Who do you run for?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 3, 2011)

OK I finally got the link working!!!

Patricia McCurdy-Jagadesan | Facebook

My goal this year is to see 100K Happy Ribbons on profile pages across the web!  Join the event to raise awarness of the cause. Or simply pass it along to your friends.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 3, 2011)

*Male Self Exam Do one Monthly!*

All this month I will be posting information about breast cancer in both men and 
in women. 
Get to know your lumps and bumps. 
Stay Healthy! 

Men 
this here is how to do a self exam; do it monthly.
Male Breast Self Exam - How to Do a Male Breast Self Exam - MBSE

Fact: Male breast cancer is real and can be just as dangerous as breast cancer in women. It is expected that over 1,000 men will be diagnosed with male breast cancer each year. Because men often wait to report the symptoms of male breast cancer, the disease is more likely to have spread, leaving many men with less hope that treatment will lead to recovery.

Join the Happy Ribbon Campaign to help spread the word!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 4, 2011)

There are ways to help keep your Breast Healthy! Read here to learn more. 
* Always talk to your doctor before trying anything new * 

When it comes to young women and breast cancer, there's good news and bad news. The good: Their chances of having the disease are much lower than an older woman's. The bad: If cancer does strike, it can be more aggressive, but a healthy lifestyle can help protect your Ã—Ã—Ã—Ã—Ã—Ã—Ã—. These are the changes and early-detection methods experts say are key.

1) Consider Genetic testing.

"When cancer strikes young women, it's more likely to be connected to a BRCA mutation," Two red flags for being a BRCA carrier: being of Ashkenazi (Eastern European) Jewish descent or having a family history of both breast and ovarian cancer. "If you have either of these factors, see a genetic counselor to talk about getting tested." 

2) Get Checked! 

All women should have a clinical breast exam at least every three years and annual exams and mammograms starting at age 40. Women with a family history should begin screening 10 years prior to the family member's age of diagnosis. Ask if the facility offers digital mammography--it allows for adjustments in contrast so the image can be easier to see. Young women at increased risk may also want to ask for either an MRI or a sonogram in addition to the mammogram.

3)  Know your Family History

"In about 15 percent of breast cancer cases, there is a family history of the disease," If you have one first-degree relative who had breast cancer, your lifetime risk doubles, and if you have two your risk increases five-fold.

4) Eat your Veggies! 

A low-fat diet can do a lot to reduce your risk, but for even more protection, add some cruciferous vegetables, such as broccoli and kale, to your plate. They contain sulforaphane, which is believed to help prevent cancer cells from multiplying. For an extra dose of cancer-fighting power, eat them raw.

5) Drink less Alcohol

Research has shown that two drinks a day could increase breast cancer risk by 21 percent. Instead, try swapping wine for fresh grapes. Resveratrol, found in the skin of grapes, may help reduce your estrogen levels, which in turn may reduce your risk.

6) Get Active

Aim to exercise for 45 minutes to an hour five days a week. Regular fitness workouts may help prevent the disease by boosting immune function, warding off obesity, and lowering levels of estrogen and insulin.

7) Maintain a Healthy Weight

Being heavy can increase your risk of developing the disease as well as reduce your risk of surviving it, says Harold Freeman, M.D., president and founder of the Ralph Lauren Center for Cancer and Prevention in New York City.


----------

